# Anyone know of a good fantail goldfish careguide?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I want something like an online article. A link would be appreciated. :-D


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Care for any double-tailed goldfish is basically the same. These are my two favorite guides around: Gold fish Care Sheet and Gold fish (Carassius auratus auratus) TFK Profile


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Care for any double-tailed goldfish is basically the same. These are my two favorite guides around: Gold fish Care Sheet and Gold fish (Carassius auratus auratus) TFK Profile


The Goldfish Care Sheet said ten gallons per goldfish. Does that mean I can have one goldfish in a ten gallon tank? That doesn't sound right to me...


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

They say this with the understanding that you will be keeping multiple goldfish in a large tank as they feel best with company. Using that measure I could have as many as 5 goldfish in my 55 gal tank and up to 7 goldfish in a 75 gal. However this does not mean you can have one goldfish in a 10 gal. Generally 30 gallons is the minimum for one fancy as you will see noted in the TFK profile. With goldfish the larger the better especially for a newbie goldfish keeper.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh okay, so they do like to have another goldfish buddy? I was wondering about that....Is a pair good?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Goldfish are very social creatures. They really do enjoy having a buddy. I would actually do a trio, and I just found this out first hand a few days ago. I had to QT one fish to treat a bad finrot infection, and since I only have a pair that meant both fish were alone. These two guys have lived together for going on 4 years now and have never been separated. By themselves both fish were much more skittish, and I even had trouble getting one to eat (this never happens with goldfish). If I had a trio this wouldn't have been so bad on the fish left in the tank. The other reason to have more than 2 is to spread out any aggression. Goldfish can get kinda nippy with each other around mealtime.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh okay. So would a 30 gallon tank be enough for three?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

As 30 gallons is the minimum for one goldfish, having 3 in a tank that size would be crowded in both swimming room and biological capacity. The 10 gal per goldfish rule only works in large tanks (anything under 55 is considered small in goldfish land). I can't imagine my two goldfish in a 30 gallon let alone adding a 3rd. Another good rule of thumb is 20 gal for the first goldfish and then an additional 10 gallons for each goldfish (again with the knowledge that they like to be kept in groups). That would put you at 40 gallons for 3. And this is a bare minimum. It's the equivalent of keeping a betta in a 1 gal tank. It can be done, but is risky and difficult. I think you would have more luck and an easier time if you get a 55 gallon tank especially if you have never had anything larger than a betta tank.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay well what if I kept two goldfish in a 36 gallon tank and did a PWC twice a week and over filtered?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not going to be ideal conditions, but it could work (kinda like keeping a betta in a 1.5 gal bowl). Swimming room is going to be a bit of a problem as you don't know just how big a certain fish is going to get. I've heard breeders say that they can get monsters and runts from the same batch of eggs (this also implies that both fish received equal nutrition and water quality). There is no guarantee how large or small your fish will become, so be prepared for a fish that might get too large for the tank (tanks need to be at least as wide as the fish is long to allow them to turn around safely). 

If you chose to go this route you're probably going to be looking at 2 20% - 30% PWC a week, and your filter will need to be something rated for 60 or more gallons. This is also just for fancies (ie double-tails). A 55 gal is the minimum for a single-tailed goldfish and even that will be too small when the fish is fully grown.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> It's not going to be ideal conditions, but it could work (kinda like keeping a betta in a 1.5 gal bowl). Swimming room is going to be a bit of a problem as you don't know just how big a certain fish is going to get. I've heard breeders say that they can get monsters and runts from the same batch of eggs (this also implies that both fish received equal nutrition and water quality). There is no guarantee how large or small your fish will become, so be prepared for a fish that might get too large for the tank (tanks need to be at least as wide as the fish is long to allow them to turn around safely).
> 
> If you chose to go this route you're probably going to be looking at 2 20% - 30% PWC a week, and your filter will need to be something rated for 60 or more gallons. This is also just for fancies (ie double-tails). A 55 gal is the minimum for a single-tailed goldfish and even that will be too small when the fish is fully grown.


Well I was planning on getting fat fancy goldfish.....But I could do a water change every day if they needed it.....I just really, really want goldfish but I can't afford a gigantic tank


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I know you really want goldfish, but fancy goldfish live between 10 and 15 years. That's a lot of responsibility for a long time. I think you will enjoy your fish more if you wait until you can house them in a larger tank. It will be less work on you which leaves you more time to enjoy them. 

More water changes will help with water quality, but it can't make up for a lack of swimming room. Since there is no way to tell how large a goldfish will get, I think it's just better to wait. I love goldfish and wanted them for years before I had my tank, but I waiting and am very glad I did.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> I know you really want goldfish, but fancy goldfish live between 10 and 15 years. That's a lot of responsibility for a long time. I think you will enjoy your fish more if you wait until you can house them in a larger tank. It will be less work on you which leaves you more time to enjoy them.
> 
> More water changes will help with water quality, but it can't make up for a lack of swimming room. Since there is no way to tell how large a goldfish will get, I think it's just better to wait. I love goldfish and wanted them for years before I had my tank, but I waiting and am very glad I did.


Well, I know they live for a long time and I am prepared for that. I just love caring for other living things, and I love animals in general.


----------

